# Burned avi to vob, vob has no sound



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

I did turned an avi movie I have (it works fine when I play it with winamp or window media player) into a vob with nero, burned it to a DVD, but it has no sound when I play it. Anyone know why?


----------

